# Database Discussions > MySQL >  "Mysql error: Could not load database file"

## EricTate086

I get this error: "Error: Could not load database file mysql!"
My configfile looks like like this:

CODE: SELECT ALL
// DB
define('DB_DRIVER', 'mysql');
define('DB_HOSTNAME', 'localhost');
define('DB_USERNAME', 's12587xxxxxx');
define('DB_PASSWORD', 'xxxxx');
define('DB_DATABASE', 'db125874xxxxx');
define('DB_PREFIX', '');
Any idea?

----------


## WHicks

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...=sqldataaccess

----------

